# Zona Leste de Teresina, edifícios, fotos ao nível da rua (e tomadas aéreas!) - setembro de 2022



## Gadsden (Jul 19, 2020)

Thread com fotos tiradas durante um final de semana (sexta a domingo) de tempo instável na Zona Leste de Teresina, a mais verticalizada da cidade. Como o pessoal tem pedido imagens ao nível da rua, saí caminhando e rodando de carro e fiz onde achei legal. Subi em alguns edifícios (temos algumas fotos do alto) e tem algumas panorâmicas do skyline. Pra quem não está familiarizado, o processo de verticalização em Teresina é recente, começou pra valer nos anos 90, no bairro Ilhotas (que fica do outro lado do Rio Poty e onde não deu tempo de eu ir, mas onde temos uma orla bem bonita, vai dar pra ver em algumas imagens). Na Zona Leste propriamente dita, os bairros mais edificados são Fátima, Jóquei Clube e Horto, com menção honrosa para o Bairro dos Noivos, que vem construindo bem recentemente. Procurei mostrar cruzamentos importantes, avenidas e ruas internas, para vocês terem uma noção de como é a região andando. Faltou MUITA coisa, claro (inclusive noturnas, que ficam para outra thread), mas dá pra ter uma ideia. Sem mais delongas, vamos às imagens!
EDIT: incluí fotos aéreas (feitas da janela do avião) que editei depois em um post mais abaixo 


Vista panorâmica da praça de alimentação do Shopping Rio Poty (tem um rio enorme entre essa mata ciliar e os edifícios!)










Vistas do Bairro Ilhotas da cabeceira da Ponte Juscelino Kubitschek (fizeram uma ampliação e eliminaram as ciclovias laterais, não tem mais como pegar todo o paredão da orla) e da praça de alimentação do Shopping Rio Poty



















*Bairro de Fátima*
Av. Ininga









Av. Ininga



























Ruas internas do bairro de Fátima (grande parte tem nome de flores: Gardênia, Miosótis, Orquídeas, Angélica...)








































































Praça Ocílio Lago (Praça dos Skatistas)



























Av. N. S. de Fátima



























Av. Jóquei Clube, sentido oeste



























Av. João XXIII




































*Jóquei Clube*
Av. Jóquei Clube, sentido leste














































Av. Dom Severino




































Rua Gov. Joca Pires









Av. Lindolfo Monteiro









Av. Rio Poty









Rua Aviador Irapuã Rocha









Av. Homero Castelo Branco


















Av. Elias João Tajra



























Av. Senador Arêa Leão


















Ruas internas do Jóquei



























Av. Presidente Kennedy










*Horto*
Skyline à distância









Ruas internas do Horto
































































*Bairro dos Noivos* (tomadas à distância)



















*Um panorama noturno...*










*E nos despedimos com a vista da janela do avião (Ponte Estaiada imponente em meio aos edifícios)*


----------



## Alexandre_SR (May 10, 2011)

👏👏👏👏 Parabéns pelo Thread. Teresina como sempre bem arborizada e muito limpa. Uma das capitais mais bonitas do Brasil.


----------



## arcoverde (Sep 14, 2012)

Excelente. Teresina é muito bonita, pra mim o que mata a beleza são esses fios/cabos aéreos. Poluem demais a beleza da cidade.


----------



## Gadsden (Jul 19, 2020)

Concordo, Arcoverde, é um mal que assola quase todo o Brasil. Lamentei muito, ao passar pela duplicação da BR-343, ver que a iluminação toda é de fiação aérea, e não enterrada. Ora, 15 km de rodovia novinha, a fiação já poderia ter sido feita subterrânea, mas parece não haver o menor interesse do poder público em, pelo menos nas obras novas, já minimizar o problema. Mesmo na Frei Serafim, onde a fiação dos postes centrais era subterrânea, já há um mundo de fios, principalmente nas calçadas.



arcoverde said:


> Excelente. Teresina é muito bonita, pra mim o que mata a beleza são esses fios/cabos aéreos. Poluem demais a beleza da cidade.


----------



## flavioralencar (Oct 27, 2009)

Que beleza de fotos!!!
Excelente trabalho, Gadsden!!

Tive o prazer e o orgulho de crescer junto com essa cidade maravilhosa.

Incrível como praticamente tudo o que se vê saiu do absoluto zero em 30 anos. 

Obrigado por.postar!!!


----------



## Ken Masters (Sep 10, 2006)

Belas fotos, parabéns!
Teresina é a única capital do Nordeste que eu não conheço. Tenho ótimas expectativas, reforçadas por threads como este.
Embora eu também não conheça Campo Grande - MS, tenho a impressão, pelas fotos que vejo, que se parece com Teresina.


----------



## Gadsden (Jul 19, 2020)

Obrigado, Flávio!
Para o pessoal de fora: até os anos 60, mais ou menos, a cidade acabava na margem esquerda do Rio Poty (onde hoje fica o bairro Ilhotas, que era uma vila de pescadores muito pobre), do outro lado era só mata de cocais. Dos anos 70 em diante, a cidade cresceu e, paulatinamente, foi ocupando a margem direita (a instalação do campus da UFPI foi um grande vetor de povoamento), primeiro com chácaras e sítios, depois com casas que, de humildes, passaram a ser mansões onde a elite financeira da cidade morava. Existe um vídeo na internet (link abaixo, minuto 4:39) de alguém que desceu no aeroporto de Teresina em 1990 e deu um passeio de carro pela cidade: ao chegar na cabeceira da Ponte JK, filmando exatamente a região fotografada nesta thread, não havia um único edifício na Zona Leste e, na Ilhotas, rigorosamente quatro prédios. Então, como disse o Flávio, tudo o que vemos foi construído e refinado nos últimos 30 anos. As grandes mansões foram, em grande parte, vendidas para dar lugar a edifícios ou centros comerciais, especialmente quando os antigos proprietários faleciam: os herdeiros preferiam morar em edifícios ou em condomínios fechados, como o Alphaville. O mercado ficou bem parado vários anos com a pandemia, mas parece que voltou com tudo, muitos lançamentos novos para todos os bolsos, inclusive em áreas de verticalização muito nova, como a Zona Sul. Dá para esperar um belo upgrade no skyline nesta década.

"Skyline" da Zona Leste sem edifícios em 1990









Ilhotas com apenas quatro edifícios no mesmo ano
















flavioralencar said:


> Que beleza de fotos!!!
> Excelente trabalho, Gadsden!!
> 
> Tive o prazer e o orgulho de crescer junto com essa cidade maravilhosa.
> ...


----------



## Gadsden (Jul 19, 2020)

Obrigado, Ken! É uma bela cidade, de povo hospitaleiro, culinária deliciosa, muitas opções de vida noturna e de passeios. Só evite a segunda metade do ano, porque o calor realmente não é fácil. Visite no primeiro semestre, quando o clima é mais ameno por causa das chuvas!



Ken Masters said:


> Belas fotos, parabéns!
> Teresina é a única capital do Nordeste que eu não conheço. Tenho ótimas expectativas, reforçadas por threads como este.
> Embora eu também não conheça Campo Grande - MS, tenho a impressão, pelas fotos que vejo, que se parece com Teresina.


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Excelentes fotos da belíssima Teresina! Cada vez mais pujante e desenvolvida!


----------



## fersant (Jan 27, 2014)

Lindo!


----------



## arcoverde (Sep 14, 2012)

Gadsden said:


> Concordo, Arcoverde, é um mal que assola quase todo o Brasil. Lamentei muito, ao passar pela duplicação da BR-343, ver que a iluminação toda é de fiação aérea, e não enterrada. Ora, 15 km de rodovia novinha, a fiação já poderia ter sido feita subterrânea, mas parece não haver o menor interesse do poder público em, pelo menos nas obras novas, já minimizar o problema. Mesmo na Frei Serafim, onde a fiação dos postes centrais era subterrânea, já há um mundo de fios, principalmente nas calçadas.


Pois é. Eu morei no Terras, e achava horrível aquela fiação aérea. Condomínio novo, e aquele monte de fio espalhado. Hoje moro em um condomínio bem mais simples, mas com fiação subterrânea, bem mais agradável.


----------



## gdsousathe (Dec 25, 2021)

Teresina continua muito bonita, pena que alguns pontos deixam a desejar ainda, mas é normal


----------



## Anthony Paradise (Apr 18, 2017)

Bem dignas essas áreas mostradas aqui!


----------



## Gadsden (Jul 19, 2020)

Sequência de fotos após a decolagem do avião


----------



## qnayeon (Jan 24, 2018)

Essas ruas de Teresina lembram bastante a área do Renascença em SLZ. Tenho uma prima que mora em Teresina, um dia vou visitar a cidade 
Belas fotos!


----------



## Gadsden (Jul 19, 2020)

Será muito bem-vindo, *qnayeon! *Só evite o segundo semestre, quando o calor é mais intenso, no período chuvoso a experiência é mais agradável!



qnayeon said:


> Essas ruas de Teresina lembram bastante a área do Renascença em SLZ. Tenho uma prima que mora em Teresina, um dia vou visitar a cidade
> Belas fotos!


----------



## Gadsden (Jul 19, 2020)

Como não tive tempo de ir ao Bairro dos Noivos, seguem algumas aéreas com o render de um novo empreendimento lançado na área para vocês terem uma ideia, tiradas de outro post no subfórum Piauí Notícias:
EDIT: em tempo, estão construindo outro edifício mais ou menos do mesmo porte na Av. Cajuína, ao lado do SESC indicado na última imagem.


----------



## Guiga1 (Aug 26, 2008)

Excelentes imagens!

Conheci Teresina esse ano. Foi uma grata surpresa. Achei a cidade bem limpa e com edifícios bonitos. O único ponto curioso é que em muitos bairros achei a cidade meio deserta. As pessoas não tem mto o costume de andar a pé...hahaa

Obrigado por postar.

Abs!


----------



## Keyser_Soze (Aug 10, 2008)

Fazia tempo que não aparecia um post tão bom sobre Teresina (e com fotos ao nível da rua, ainda mais raro). Excelente trabalho! 👏👏👏👏👏


----------



## Vale do Juá (Jul 26, 2016)

Sdds dessa pérola do meio norte. Morei por quase 6 anos nessa cidade que aprendi a amar. Sempre me vem a mente boas lembranças do povo, da cultura e da culinária. Pretendo retornar para visita ainda neste mês de Janeiro, até lá, fico observando aqui pelas fotos o quanto Teresina é bonita.


----------

